# Re-introduce myself!



## Jynxer (Feb 11, 2010)

I already introduced myself here, but I'm back! My mantids had passed away, so I ordered some new ones. My name's Jake, I'm 17, senior in high school. Right now, I have 2 snakes, 2 rats, 2 dogs, a cat, a pig, chickens, turkeys, guineas, ducks, a few geese, some cows, and about 12 rabbits. And I think that's it, LOL! Just thought I'd say I'm back!

Jake


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi again, Welcome back!


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome back! What mantises did you have before?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2010)

I love raising the turkeys! what kind r yours? and the guineas have such pretty dresses! like old women! lol


----------



## Jynxer (Feb 11, 2010)

We have 1 bourbon red hen named Felix, a royal palm gobbler named Beow, and a royal palm hen named Bellatrix. I love the turkeys!

Before, I had a chinese mantis and a boxer. Now, I have 2 giant asians, an S. Lineola (do they have a common name?) and an Egyptian mantis. I ordered them from Rebecca just last week! lol

Jake


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome back. You don't have to leave when you don't have any mantids.

The lineola is commonly called African mantis.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 12, 2010)

Are they colorful turkeys like the wild bronze ones?


----------



## ismart (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice to see you again!


----------



## Jynxer (Feb 12, 2010)

Felix is a beautiful deep red, my favorite turkey. She's so sweet too, she'll run over to me and peck my shoes if I don't have any treats for her, rofl! The others are a light brown, with smoky-gray necks, also gorgeous. =)

Jake

P.S. Rick, I'll definitely keep that in mind, because you guys seem very friendly, mantids or no mantids!


----------

